# Family photos



## Wagnum (Feb 27, 2022)

Share photos of the whole family. Here's mine


----------



## BillHanna (Feb 27, 2022)

Bottom left, second in?


----------



## Jville (Feb 27, 2022)

A cleaver man, I like it.


----------



## tostadas (Feb 27, 2022)

Ooh I see lots of cleavers. I think I can identify a few, but would you care to share info on which ones you have?


----------



## spaceconvoy (Feb 27, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> Bottom left, second in?


Moritaka?


----------



## Wagnum (Feb 28, 2022)

BillHanna said:


> Bottom left, second in?


Moritaka AS after I burned the handle


----------



## Wagnum (Feb 28, 2022)

spaceconvoy said:


> Moritaka?


Nailed it


----------



## Wagnum (Feb 28, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Ooh I see lots of cleavers. I think I can identify a few, but would you care to share info on which ones you have?


There's a Moritaka, two CCK, Dao Vua kiri and regular and there's a cheap WinCo and a Bed cleaver as well. Feel free to ask questions any specifics


----------



## Wagnum (Feb 28, 2022)

Wagnum said:


> There's a Moritaka, two CCK, Dao Vua kiri and regular and there's a cheap WinCo and a Bed cleaver as well. Feel free to ask questions any specifics


Brad not Bed. Nice one autocorrect


----------



## Pie (Feb 28, 2022)

Lots of big square choppy things. Nice collection!


----------



## Wagnum (Feb 28, 2022)

Pie said:


> Lots of big square choppy things. Nice collection!


I honestly can't get enough cleavers. I can think of a few more I want off the top of my head but it's been a year since my last purchase (Mazaki 240 migaki that's not in the photo with the teak handle not the ugly brown one) and I'm trying to keep it that way until I sell some of the current lineup. Come to think of it there are a few missing from this photo


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 6, 2022)

I'll throw my hat in the ring, and give this thread a bit of a bump at the same time. Here's mine


----------



## Pie (Mar 6, 2022)

Wagnum said:


> I honestly can't get enough cleavers. I can think of a few more I want off the top of my head but it's been a year since my last purchase (Mazaki 240 migaki that's not in the photo with the teak handle not the ugly brown one) and I'm trying to keep it that way until I sell some of the current lineup. Come to think of it there are a few missing from this photo


I think cleaver is next on the list, something chunky and solid, that I’m not worried about bones with. Selling is the something I’m lucky enough not to have to do yet!

Here’s most of the family, there’s a couple single bevels and sentimental value keepers not pictured.


----------



## Wagnum (Mar 7, 2022)

Pie said:


> I think cleaver is next on the list, something chunky and solid, that I’m not worried about bones with. Selling is the something I’m lucky enough not to have to do yet!
> 
> Here’s most of the family, there’s a couple single bevels and sentimental value keepers not pictured. View attachment 168849


Nice looking family you've got there thanks for sharing. I don't "have" to sell any either but at a certain point I just want the knives to live happy lives being used and sharpened as opposed to sitting in a roll to occasionally get pulled out and looked at. I already gave my buddy the CCK 1303 for his 40th


----------



## Wagnum (Mar 7, 2022)

Greasylake said:


> I'll throw my hat in the ring, and give this thread a bit of a bump at the same time. Here's mine
> 
> View attachment 168846


Looks like someone either works in sushi or really likes eating fish. Nice little fam thanks for sharing


----------



## Greasylake (Mar 7, 2022)

Wagnum said:


> Looks like someone either works in sushi or really likes eating fish. Nice little fam thanks for sharing


I like catching fish, and I also like eating them


----------

